# This ride has 2 stops...



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Until recently. I picked up a pax who needed to make a “quick stop” at Target for Tylenol. We even joked when we got to Target that the place sucks you in for time and $$$. But I reminded her that my wait time was limited to 5 minutes. After 10 minutes, I called her and she said she was at the checkout. After another 5 minutes, I was looking for how to cancel the ride, but I couldn’t find it. I thought about restarting the ride (without her), driving to the final destination and pretending to drop her off. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin’ minutes!). Is there a cancel option mid-trip? BTW, Target was having an awesome bra sale and it took her a while to find someone to help fit her... ???‍♀


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok all you need to do . as soon as they walk out of your car click go to next stop then click complete ride . give them a 1 star move onto your next trip . there is zero need for you to wait more then . my rule 2 minutes . never let them leave anything in your car. if they refuse to take there items and leave them in your back seat commonly done by pax to hold you hostage . what i do i just drive off and act like i never seen those items so its not steeling . i send lyft i found lost item message sometimes depending on item.. ill throw it into the trunk move onto my next pax .
lost items are thrown into the trash at my home . usually just trash . if its something good return it to your local hub next time your near it with a pax until then say ow well do what you please . almost 3000 rides here. my feelings if they leave a item in my car i thought they wanted to give it to me for a tip.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

You can't cancel once the ride has started. You have to "complete" the ride. Don't drive to the final destination. Just keep starting and stopping in the app till you get to complete. Pax will only be charged, and you will only be paid, for minutes and miles up to that point. 
The best thing is to tell them Uber considers a stop to be three minutes or less. Any time past three minutes is up to you. Make sure they don't leave an anchor in the car. It's difficult to draw the line with someone you've made friends with. And reminding them of the 3 minutes, and getting them to take their stuff can become confrontational. I find it helps to let them know we are only making a third of our normal income when we are sitting still. How would they like it if they were expected to work for 1/3 of their pay at certain times of the day?
Briefly explain yourself, and be polite.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

for sure explain to them . how your paid . your not paid to wait . so tell them you cant wait . then they strand items in your car follow my directions as posted above.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, you have to complete the ride, but I think when you try to do that before the final destination you get an option to cancel. As to the anchor, depends what it is. I got stuck with a bag full of single serve cakes once, when this couple went into a take out place and took forever. Their destination was right down the road, so I drove the cakes to the destination and ended the trip. I left the cakes on their front step. It depends how long a trip it is to the final destination for how long I'll wait for them.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You can't cancel once the ride has started. You have to "complete" the ride. Don't drive to the final destination. Just keep starting and stopping in the app till you get to complete. Pax will only be charged, and you will only be paid, for minutes and miles up to that point.
> The best thing is to tell them Uber considers a stop to be three minutes or less. Any time past three minutes is up to you. Make sure they don't leave an anchor in the car. It's difficult to draw the line with someone you've made friends with. And reminding them of the 3 minutes, and getting them to take their stuff can become confrontational. I find it helps to let them know we are only making a third of our normal income when we are sitting still. How would they like it if they were expected to work for 1/3 of their pay at certain times of the day?
> Briefly explain yourself, and be polite.


Won't the app know that I'm not at the actual drop off address?



Atom guy said:


> Yeah, you have to complete the ride, but I think when you try to do that before the final destination you get an option to cancel. As to the anchor, depends what it is. I got stuck with a bag full of single serve cakes once, when this couple went into a take out place and took forever. Their destination was right down the road, so I drove the cakes to the destination and ended the trip. I left the cakes on their front step. It depends how long a trip it is to the final destination for how long I'll wait for them.


I didn't see an option to cancel, but maybe I needed to swipe as though I was starting the second leg of the trip first? Also, this was Lyft, not Uber. Not sure if that matters...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> Won't the app know that I'm not at the actual drop off address?


It doesn't matter. The fees are worked out by time and miles. The app will know that you have not elapsed any time nor driven any miles between the stopping point and the final destination.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Immediately when a customer has a stop in the app or even mentions the idea of making a stop say "that's fine but I can only wait for X minutes, and please don't leave anything in my car when you get out." Had people try to leave their baby behind with me, don't put anything past people. Usually they will say something like "oh yeah trust me it's only going to be a second" and then i just tell them "yeah that's fine I just have to tell everyone that I can only wait for X minutes because you never know what can happen", so they don't think I am singling them out. Uber suggests 3 minute stops to pax and Lyft suggests 10 minute stops to pax, my time is 5 minutes on the dot since I think 3 is too little and 10 is too much, and after you have waited the time you stated to them and they haven't left anything in your car, which you warned them about, you are free to leave. If something is left behind, depending on the pax and situation it is likely better for you to wait to avoid any crazy reports, but I have not yet had anyone intentionally leave something after I asked them not to leave anything.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

All she had to do was ask me to determine her cup size. "Come here and lean into these hands"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Until recently. I picked up a pax who needed to make a "quick stop" at Target for Tylenol. We even joked when we got to Target that the place sucks you in for time and $$$. But I reminded her that my wait time was limited to 5 minutes. After 10 minutes, I called her and she said she was at the checkout. After another 5 minutes, I was looking for how to cancel the ride, but I couldn't find it. I thought about restarting the ride (without her), driving to the final destination and pretending to drop her off. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin' minutes!). Is there a cancel option mid-trip? BTW, Target was having an awesome bra sale and it took her a while to find someone to help fit her... ???‍♀


-----------------------------------
She is looking for a professional fitter of bras in a Walmart ??? NOT !!!!! Furthermore, why was she in the bra section when she went in for Tylenol. 
It is impossible to go into Walmart, buy an article and get back into the car in 5 min. 
Ask her to cancel and call another car when she is ready to be picked up. Do not allow them to leave anything in the car, waiting for their return. 
Lyft, top right hand corner is a drop down. Cancel the ride. Uber probably has the same feature. Remember, this is a teaching game for the pax. They have to be reminded that we are not their personal limo service.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------------
> She is looking for a professional fitter of bras in a Walmart ??? NOT !!!!! Furthermore, why was she in the bra section when she went in for Tylenol.
> It is impossible to go into Walmart, buy an article and get back into the car in 5 min.
> Ask her to cancel and call another car when she is ready to be picked up. Do not allow them to leave anything in the car, waiting for their return.
> Lyft, top right hand corner is a drop down. Cancel the ride. Uber probably has the same feature. Remember, this is a teaching game for the pax. They have to be reminded that we are not their personal limo service.


Target, not Walmart. But still... ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

End Trip....move onto next ping. What's the issue


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> End Trip....move onto next ping. What's the issue


I couldn't find an option for end trip. It was Lyft, and maybe I needed to start the second leg of the trip. Then perhaps I would have gotten an option to end it?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> I couldn't find an option for end trip. It was Lyft, and maybe I needed to start the second leg of the trip. Then perhaps I would have gotten an option to end it?


Yes. You have to start the next leg, and right away you swipe the "end ride" button.

Done ✅


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Catty Patty said:


> I couldn't find an option for end trip. It was Lyft, and maybe I needed to start the second leg of the trip. Then perhaps I would have gotten an option to end it?


Both Lyft and Uber have made it more difficult to end a ride mid-trip. There used to be a big old end trip button right there all the time. Now you have to hunt for it.

Cancelling Ubereats is even trickier. I once went 20 minutes without figuring out how to cancel an Eats ride. I don't do Eats anymore but every once in a blue moon I accept a trip by mistake.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This gets a lot more sensitive if they leave items in your car, so make sure they take them. If you want to avoid a potential confrontation, just say these are Uber (or Lyft) rules for liability issues.
I had a woman asking her to leave her baby in the car. Seriously??? You're leaving your baby with a total stranger?


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

After you give them their 3 minutes, start Lyft, get lyft ping, start uber next stop ride. Get to lyft pickup point. Complete uber ride. Pick up lyft pax . Rinse n repeat as necessary. Either u r make someone a ***** or u r someone s ***** , you choose


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Or, next time you see "this ride has multiple stops" on the app, just cancel the trip.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Or, next time you see "this ride has multiple stops" on the app, just cancel the trip.


I rarely have a problem with multiple stop trips. People make a quick stop in a convenience store, or we're picking up a second passenger. Sometimes a ride to a restaurant to pick up food they have pre-ordered. And they're quick about it. But the one I posted about ticked me off, so I was trying to find out if there is a way to cancel the trip mid point if this happens again.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

At first stop while waiting for rider, go get gas for the car, go to the bathroom, drive around the parking lot. You get paid for mile and distance, so add miles for the car while you wait.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, I've gotten burned twice recently with the "I'll just be two minutes" - one was 20 minutes. At the 10-minute mark of the other one, I went into the pharmacy (she had left a bag in my car so I couldn't leave) and said sorry, but we're at the 10 minute mark and I really need to go now. She was actually really apologetic, but I decided right then and there I will not EVER let anyone leave their stuff in my car. And I will always tell them I will wait for 3 minutes. If you're not back I have to end the ride and you'll need to call another Uber when you're ready.

However, I picked up a man a few days ago at the airport and he said he needed to make two stops and he would pay me $20 in cash. Liquor store then farm stand then final destination. He was super efficient and respectful and the stops were quick. I dropped him off at destination, he gave me the $20 cash and the ride was $20. Worked out great. 

I think in the beginning the stopping was meant for a quick ATM run, pack of cigarettes, McDonald's if there was no line at the drive-thru, etc. But passengers are getting out of control and demanding about it I'm noticing.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Gary275 said:


> After you give them their 3 minutes, start Lyft, get lyft ping, start uber next stop ride. Get to lyft pickup point. Complete uber ride. Pick up lyft pax . Rinse n repeat as necessary. Either u r make someone a @@@@@ or u r someone s @@@@@ , you choose


I choose to be much more kind than you. It doesn't make me someone's b!tch. You need an attitude adjustment ?



sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Yeah, I've gotten burned twice recently with the "I'll just be two minutes" - one was 20 minutes. At the 10-minute mark of the other one, I went into the pharmacy (she had left a bag in my car so I couldn't leave) and said sorry, but we're at the 10 minute mark and I really need to go now. She was actually really apologetic, but I decided right then and there I will not EVER let anyone leave their stuff in my car. And I will always tell them I will wait for 3 minutes. If you're not back I have to end the ride and you'll need to call another Uber when you're ready.
> 
> However, I picked up a man a few days ago at the airport and he said he needed to make two stops and he would pay me $20 in cash. Liquor store then farm stand then final destination. He was super efficient and respectful and the stops were quick. I dropped him off at destination, he gave me the $20 cash and the ride was $20. Worked out great.
> 
> I think in the beginning the stopping was meant for a quick ATM run, pack of cigarettes, McDonald's if there was no line at the drive-thru, etc. But passengers are getting out of control and demanding about it I'm noticing.


I've definitely learned my lesson about letting people leave stuff in my car. Y'all have been very helpful with how to handle that. That makes ending the ride and driving away that much easier... ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I had a ride like this. Only Walmart.

Went to pin. Pax gets in car. Start trip. See that it is round trip. 
"Hey man, you know that I can't wait while you go to walmart, right?" (Test question--their reaction determines my next move)
"What, I do it all the time, the driver has NEVER had a problem with it"
*cancel*
"Oh good, well then you won't have a problem getting another driver to do it"

He was furious hahaha

Pax are disposable. Just get another one


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

End trip, and in the future @Catty Patty make sure the paxhole doesn't "anchor" you by leaving someone or something in the back seat. This way they can't say you stole their stuff, and you won't be guilted into staying put.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

You call it anchor I call it $15 return fee


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Catty Patty said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin' minutes!).


Sweetie, you are gonna have to learn much faster to make any money. Never wait.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

You can never determine if a pax will keep their word to you. 
It is best to let the pax know that you cannot be liable for anything they leave in the car during a stop. I have had a baby in the car while the pax went shopping for 20 min. On top of that because I complained it became a1* ride. A lose-lose situation. Wtf. Since then, I refuse to have the pax leave without taking everything- that means everything- out of the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I wait longer than most people say they would. I use the time to clean out my car, shake the dust off the floor mats, grab a snack out of my bag, use the restroom, all while getting paid to wait.

Otherwise, I have to do that stuff on my own time. Getting paid for it is better.

And there are no car expenses at all if my car is turned off and not moving.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> your not paid to wait


Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.

YOU'RE welcome.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.
> 
> YOU'RE welcome.


10¢ a minute is hardly being paid. It's not even minimum wage. And you want me to sit there in 95 degree weather with my engine off?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

soundude said:


> 10¢ a minute is hardly being paid. It's not even minimum wage. And you want me to sit there in 95 degree weather with my engine off?


I get more than 10c per minute. But yeah, it's close to minimum wage.

Beats down that stuff on my own time for free!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.
> 
> YOU'RE welcome.


ac running .11 a minute . car cost 3 dollars an hour run . drinking a soda when waiting . wear and tear . its a loss in my books . 
you must turn your ac off sweat in the 90s no snacks or drinks for your self just sit wait do your word search books . i make 15 to 25 dollars in my market an hour but i am not waiting for pax in the grocery stores . i tell my pas if your longer then 2 minutes if i get another call for a passenger i will not be where when you return . so sure i will wait longer then 2 minutes but i have every app running looking for rides .why not get paid to get another ping ? and they take seconds here to get a new ride .


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> You can never determine if a pax will keep their word to you.
> It is best to let the pax know that you cannot be liable for anything they leave in the car during a stop. I have had a baby in the car while the pax went shopping for 20 min. On top of that because I complained it became a1* ride. A lose-lose situation. Wtf. Since then, I refuse to have the pax leave without taking everything- that means everything- out of the car.


I would never allow them to leave a person in the car when they do their errand. A) I'm not a babysitter and B) that just sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen...



NOXDriver said:


> Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.
> 
> YOU'RE welcome.


Less than minimum wage... you're welcome ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.
> 
> YOU'RE welcome.


But at a much lower rate than when we're moving. The more time we spend at that lower rate, the more it impacts our bottom line.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I took two lyft rides today and had to make a stop, The driver didn’t mind and I was in and out of the store super quick, I tipped both my lyft drivers on the app and gave them cash?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> for sure explain to them . how your paid . your not paid to wait . so tell them you cant wait . then they strand items in your car follow my directions as posted above.


You're and your...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------------
> She is looking for a professional fitter of bras in a Walmart ??? NOT !!!!! Furthermore, why was she in the bra section when she went in for Tylenol.
> It is impossible to go into Walmart, buy an article and get back into the car in 5 min.
> Ask her to cancel and call another car when she is ready to be picked up. Do not allow them to leave anything in the car, waiting for their return.
> Lyft, top right hand corner is a drop down. Cancel the ride. Uber probably has the same feature. Remember, this is a teaching game for the pax. They have to be reminded that we are not their personal limo service.


Dont cancel the ride or you will get 0 dollars compensation. The thing too do is click on continue trip an then end trip. You will get paid for the miles driven an most likely a 1 star from the pax. Just return the favor. It's worth educating a pax on consideration for others.



NOXDriver said:


> Well, quite literally, YOU ARE PAID TO WAIT. It right there on the rate card.
> 
> YOU'RE welcome.


My time is worth more than a few pennies too me


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Never wait for a woman when she wants to stop at the beauty supply store.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> You're and your...


you wait for them . i make money doing ride share .


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Philosophy corner.....

It is threads like this that help me understand why so many pax getting in my car are so timid to ask for anything, and are profusely apologetic for the most minor infractions. They've had some rides with your guys!

Relax, I'm not winding up to attack anyone for hating multiple stops. Instead it makes me realize more and more that the current ride hailing model is much akin to inflation; it contributes to moral decay.

Here's what I mean. Take the United States. Price inflation with the current currency began early in the century, but really took off in the 60's when then President Lyndon Johnson started watering down the currency trying to pay for both The Great Society as well as the war in Vietnam. As producer prices rose companies started to compromise on the quality of their products to keep from raising retail prices. Raising retail prices was a last resort because Americans are very price sensitive, and the competition had not yet raised the price of the same products. Fear of losing market shares drove this behavior. So candy bars, as an example, started getting smaller. Coke started to be formulated with cheap refined sugar (and later even cheaper high fructose corn syrup) instead of cane sugar. Any method to cheapen the wholesale cost of a product without consumers catching on became fair play, even if the lower quality harmed the consumer.

That's moral decay. Few call it that, but that's what it is.

It seems Uber/Lyft have effectively taken a page out of the same playbook. By lowering the drivers pay they alter the drivers behavior toward the customer. Drivers are forced to cut corners, be less tolerant of pax mistakes, become more callous in general toward the pax (something which will likely backfire on drivers at some point, btw). I suspect that not everyone in these forums expressing such intolerance of pax behavior is a "mean" person in real life. And I promise you, from the passengers perspective this is "mean" behavior. Some people are just intolerant, but I suspect most drivers got their callouses due to lowering pay and deteriorating working conditions.

I doubt if Travis had this model in mind when he simply was moved to develop an alternative to high-priced limo rides. But there is no free lunch. The current model is not sustainable. Worse, I'm starting to suspect that lowering driver pay is not out of a need to make each individual ride profitable for U/L, but rather to fund expansion. Kalanick once said the US market had turned profitable. We drivers may simply be subsidizing the expansion of these companies. That's even more moral decay, IMHO.

In the meantime I would humbly suggest that every once in a while we consider performing a kind act for a passenger that may have a need that goes counter to maximizing daily income. It's amazing that very small gestures from another human being can make such a huge difference in our daily life. The rude clerk at the checkout stand can affect our mood negatively for hours (if you tell someone about that rude clerk you've been affected!). Likewise little gestures can virtually make our day. All drivers are in a position to affect our passengers in a positive way. To make a [seemingly] small difference in their day. We could maybe once in a while tolerate that pax who took 20 minutes in the store, assuming they may be is stressed out because they 1) couldn't find the item right way, 2) had a long line at the checkout stand, 3) the clerk was rude, and 4) angst the whole time wondering if their driver was still there.

Making someone happy, even for a few moments, is a very powerful thing. We have that power. Making an income is essential. But there are other subtle and ineffable essentials that at the end of the day are arguably more important than money. Anyone can be nice when it costs them nothing. Being nice when it costs you is a sign of an evolved human being.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Cliff notes pls

Fell asleep after the second paragraph


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> I couldn't find an option for end trip. It was Lyft, and maybe I needed to start the second leg of the trip. Then perhaps I would have gotten an option to end it?


You can click on their image (the circle, lower left part of the screen) and once that is open, click on the "X" in the upper right corner. You can then cancel the ride.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Until recently. I picked up a pax who needed to make a "quick stop" at Target for Tylenol. We even joked when we got to Target that the place sucks you in for time and $$$. But I reminded her that my wait time was limited to 5 minutes. After 10 minutes, I called her and she said she was at the checkout. After another 5 minutes, I was looking for how to cancel the ride, but I couldn't find it. I thought about restarting the ride (without her), driving to the final destination and pretending to drop her off. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin' minutes!). Is there a cancel option mid-trip? BTW, Target was having an awesome bra sale and it took her a while to find someone to help fit her... ???‍♀


Should've went in and got her to buy you a new bra too.(I'm assuming your female).


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I had a ride like this. Only Walmart.
> 
> Went to pin. Pax gets in car. Start trip. See that it is round trip.
> "Hey man, you know that I can't wait while you go to walmart, right?" (Test question--their reaction determines my next move)
> ...


The problem is that a person can't always sense the motive of a pax or another adult that's there. I'll share my story in another post but I'll just say that it involved the cops last week.

Pax aren't always as disposable as one thinks. Especially in a market that doesn't see a lot of action. Not saying we have to stand for being mistreated, but some decent customer service skills go a long way in preventing a situation from escalating when it doesn't need to get that far.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> My time is worth more than a few pennies too me


I can clean on my own time for free. Or I can clean on their time at minimum wage. That's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In the spirit of being positive, combined with good old entrepreneurial spirit, I try to turn these negatives into a positive.

For a mini mart stop I will jokingly ask them to pick me up a Gatorade or pack of gum or something. Almost always get what I ask for.

For a longer stop (pharmacy, for example) I will tell them that we can kill 2 birds with one stone. I will keep the meter running so they dont lose the ride, and go get some gas from that station right up the street, and meet you back here in five or ten minutes.

Pax is happy, I get something extra, and everyone wins.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hmm. Maybe I should start asking for hand jobs. Seems like a win win for everyone. They get a free stop, I get... You know, something extra...



Christinebitg said:


> I can clean on my own time for free. Or I can clean on their time at minimum wage. That's a no brainer for me.


Try telling that to the guy who refunded the entire fare back to the pax because Uber took too big of a cut on a surge ride


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

adaleenb5 said:


> You call it anchor I call it $15 return fee


Though babies/children should be taken to the closest PD.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> You can never determine if a pax will keep their word to you.
> It is best to let the pax know that you cannot be liable for anything they leave in the car during a stop. I have had a baby in the car while the pax went shopping for 20 min. On top of that because I complained it became a1* ride. A lose-lose situation. Wtf. Since then, I refuse to have the pax leave without taking everything- that means everything- out of the car.


Was the baby at least in that car seat? You should have called the police immediately.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I wait longer than most people say they would. I use the time to clean out my car, shake the dust off the floor mats, grab a snack out of my bag, use the restroom, all while getting paid to wait.
> 
> Otherwise, I have to do that stuff on my own time. Getting paid for it is better.
> 
> And there are no car expenses at all if my car is turned off and not moving.


Getting PAID for it?
Lol.
My market is $0.11 per minute.
Let's do the math.
That's right...$6.60 per hour.

Last time I checked (two days ago), Federal Minimum Wage was $7.25 per hour.
You and I have different definitions of
"Getting paid".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Had a young woman and her baby take a ride. 1st stop was to mother's apartment. She went in and left the baby with me. Was in there for about 5-6 minutes.

When she came out I politely commented about how some people wouldn't be trusting enough to leave a baby in the car with a stranger.

Her matter-of-fact response was that everyone there knew her, and if someone tried to kidnap her baby they would be shot before they could get out the driveway.

I didn't argue with her, but in my mind I'm thinking: 1) Absolutely no one in the parking lot, I can cover the 15 yards to the entrance pretty fast in my vehicle, and 2) who would shoot at a moving vehicle knowing that a baby is in the back seat?

She was a 2nd time pax, I wonder if that was why she was comfortable with me. Then again, common sense isn't very common these days.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Getting PAID for it?
> Lol.
> My market is $0.11 per minute.
> Let's do the math.
> ...


Every market is different.

My "time" is paid at 24.5 cents per minute. My waiting time (before the ride) is 25 cents per minute. We get paid $14-15 per hour to sit in drive thrus out here (but I still ain't doin' it!!!!).


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Philosophy corner.....
> 
> It is threads like this that help me understand why so many pax getting in my car are so timid to ask for anything, and are profusely apologetic for the most minor infractions. They've had some rides with your guys!
> 
> ...


You hit it right on the head, it is a mind game and the techniques are learned here at UP. I have become downright agressive. I ignored a pax at a grocery store today because I didn't want the ride, just went in and shopped til she got tired of texting and cancelled. Cancellation fee plus wait time. A month ago I would never have considered that. What have I become? Dr. Jeckle / Mr. Hyde depending if the trade dress is on.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

father of unicorns said:


> Or, next time you see "this ride has multiple stops" on the app, just cancel the trip.


This isn't a charity. We drive for half the price of taxi. There's always another pax needing transportation.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> This isn't a charity. We drive for half the price of taxi. There's always another pax needing transportation.


The daytime liquor store trip is usually fast, those people are in need and know what they want and where it is shelved and almost always tip. I like 'em.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

There have been a few other threads on this topic, including one I started about Lyft passengers who seem to use this for scamming free rides.

Basically, you have three options. None of them are all that great.

1) Cancel the ride. I use this one the most. You're not going to get paid for any time/mileage you have invested...but you can avoid what is certainly going to be a one-star situation if you decide to follow Option #2.

2) Finish the ride at Stop 1. The passenger will be able to rate you, and if you leave them high and dry, I'm willing to bet a false complaint of intoxication or assault will be coming your way shortly thereafter. I typically don't take this option. It is inviting deactivation or suspension, since most pax feel entitled because they gave you $6. Explaining to them Uber's policy about a three-minute window is a lost cause. They are going to be mad you didn't fully accommodate them.

3) Grin and bear it. I like the suggestion one commenter said about driving around while the pax is keeping you waiting. You're going to rack up some mileage, in addition to time. It won't be much...but it is better than nothing. You'll get paid a little more, and you'll likely avoid having to grovel at a GLH to get your account reactivated.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Option 4) Just drive away and forget about it until they cancel.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> The daytime liquor store trip is usually fast, those people are in need and know what they want and where it is shelved and almost always tip. I like 'em.


I have a couple regulars in this category. It's easy money if you're not driving from far away to pick them up.



lyft_rat said:


> Option 4) Just drive away and forget about it until they cancel.


That can be a bit precarious since they will be billed for time/distance which wasn't part of their actual ride. They might cancel, but they'll also call customer service saying they were billed fraudulently. Lyft and Uber will suspend drivers for doing that.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I have a couple regulars in this category. It's easy money if you're not driving from far away to pick them up.
> 
> 
> That can be a bit precarious since they will be billed for time/distance which wasn't part of their actual ride. They might cancel, but they'll also call customer service saying they were billed fraudulently. Lyft and Uber will suspend drivers for doing that.


Why would they be billed for time and distance the ride is stopped and never continued?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Why would they be billed for time and distance the ride is stopped and never continued?


If you drive away, the meter is still running until they cancel. If the pax is in the store, and you've driven three miles away from them before they notice...they are going to be billed for that time and distance until they cancel. I've had irate Lyft passengers who were left for dead by their previous driver, with the meter still running before cancellation. Unfortunately, you have to spend your time and energy calming them down...and hope their frustrations don't get directed towards you.

The best outcome is simply to cancel these rides. You are going to lose money on the pick-up leg, but at least there's no chance of a one-star retaliation followed by malicious claims of criminal conduct. The multi-stop rides are a huge problem. Lyft and Uber have the passenger believing we'll wait for them indefinitely. When the pax is told they have to hurry, they are instantly angry about that.

It's a no-win situation for the driver. Just one of many that the RS companies put us in every day.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Yes. You have to start the next leg, and right away you swipe the "end ride" button.
> 
> Done ✅


Then uber asks why didn't you go to the final destination listed

I guess ? you could say they took an unseasonably amount of time


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

"Rider was unsafe"


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Then uber asks why didn't you go to the final destination listed


These multi-stop rides are almost as bad as the long-distance rides, where you're forced to head back empty. It's better to just cancel them right off the bat.

Sometimes, I'll accept one out of desperation...and when the person is in the store/gas station/bank, I'll throw on the other platform to search for rides. If I get a request close by, I'll cancel the multi-stop ride (taking the loss, but avoiding the 1*) and head over to pick up the new passenger instead.

I've gotten myself out of some bad rides doing this...but it doesn't always work.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> I couldn't find an option for end trip. It was Lyft, and maybe I needed to start the second leg of the trip. Then perhaps I would have gotten an option to end it?


--------------------------
As I told you before -- the cancel option is in the drop down of the top right on your phone screen.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> These multi-stop rides are almost as bad as the long-distance rides, where you're forced to head back empty. It's better to just cancel them right off the bat.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll accept one out of desperation...and when the person is in the store/gas station/bank, I'll throw on the other platform to search for rides. If I get a request close by, I'll cancel the multi-stop ride (taking the loss, but avoiding the 1*) and head over to pick up the new passenger instead.
> 
> I've gotten myself out of some bad rides doing this...but it doesn't always work.


Uber needs to warn drivers beforehand that a ride request has multiple stops. Warn us before we accept


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> Target, not Walmart. But still... ?


--------------------------
Target is two steps lower on the ladder. Definitely no professional bra fitters in either store.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber needs to warn drivers beforehand that a ride request has multiple stops. Warn us before we accept


They won't do that, for the same reason they don't warn us about rides going seven blocks. Nobody will take them.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Catty Patty said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Until recently. I picked up a pax who needed to make a "quick stop" at Target for Tylenol. We even joked when we got to Target that the place sucks you in for time and $$$. But I reminded her that my wait time was limited to 5 minutes. After 10 minutes, I called her and she said she was at the checkout. After another 5 minutes, I was looking for how to cancel the ride, but I couldn't find it. I thought about restarting the ride (without her), driving to the final destination and pretending to drop her off. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin' minutes!). Is there a cancel option mid-trip? BTW, Target was having an awesome bra sale and it took her a while to find someone to help fit her... ???‍♀


Look you are making $7 an hour sitting there so just chill. It's not all bad...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had two multiple stop trips today.

The first was a little old lady running into Sam's Club for one item then returning to her pickup point. I believed her one item claim so decided to wait, though I knew it was going to take her at least 10 minutes. So I took a pee and listened to talk radio until she came out right at the 10 minute mark. I gave her 5-stars for being a sweet heart.

The second was a black woman going about 22 miles. She had one stop to pick up her kids from daycare. Then she added an extra stop along the way to pick up some paperwork. She was two minutes at the first stop and five minutes getting her kids. I didn't mind the wait since I had to pee anyway. The problem was when her kids got in the back seat it smelled like one of the them pooped his pants. I didn't say anything and was able to air it out with some Ozium after the ride ended.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I had two multiple stop trips today.
> 
> The first was a little old lady running into Sam's Club for one item then returning to her pickup point. I believed her one item claim so decided to wait, though I knew it was going to take her at least 10 minutes. So I took a pee and listened to talk radio until she came out right at the 10 minute mark. I gave her 5-stars for being a sweet heart.
> 
> The second was a black woman going about 22 miles. She had one stop to pick up her kids from daycare. Then she added an extra stop along the way to pick up some paperwork. She was two minutes at the first stop and five minutes getting her kids. I didn't mind the wait since I had to pee anyway. The problem was when her kids got in the back seat it smelled like one of the them pooped his pants. I didn't say anything and was able to air it out with some Ozium after the ride ended.


Man, you pee a lot.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kids shitting in the car? Did they have car seats?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Illini said:


> Man, you pee a lot.


It's true. I drink a lot.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Getting PAID for it?
> Lol.
> My market is $0.11 per minute.
> Let's do the math.
> ...


Mine is $0.15 or $9.00 an hour. Kinda got that min wage thing beat here.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

With Uber you can tell the pax that stops are for stops, not stop-and-waits. If my wheels aren't turning, I'm not making any money. (This is true, BTW. Uber had dropping riders off or picking up additional in mind when they started this. You were never expected to wait while they shopped.)

You can try offering to wait anyway, until either they come out or you get another request. Then, if you leave, they assume you got another request.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You can try offering to wait anyway, until either they come out or you get another request. Then, if you leave, they assume you got another request.


Well the first thing I always do is start the second leg of the trip to see how far I'm going. That alone might tell you the best option.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> ry telling that to the guy who refunded the entire fare back to the pax because Uber took too big of a cut on a surge ride


I'll worry about that the first time it happens to me. Hasn't happened yet, in more than 700 trips.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll worry about that the first time it happens to me. Hasn't happened yet, in more than 700 trips.


It helps to ask how many stops as part of your pre-trip checklist. Name & how many riders & any necessary child seats before unlocking the door; destination & any stops before starting the trip.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Everyone here can't stand the idea of waiting at $0.11 for a few extra minutes a few times a day at most, but will readily debate it for hours on forums for free


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> you wait for them . i make money doing ride share .


But that wait time is as such a low rate that it's not worth it. I prefer to drive, not sit and wait...



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Philosophy corner.....
> 
> It is threads like this that help me understand why so many pax getting in my car are so timid to ask for anything, and are profusely apologetic for the most minor infractions. They've had some rides with your guys!
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying (even though it has extreme overtones of condescension in it). I always go above and beyond what is "necessary" to make a passenger comfortable and make their ride experience awesome. But if you had taken the time to read my full post, you would have seen that she said she had to run in quickly to get Tylenol. Not bras. And no Target store takes 20 minutes to check out after having grabbed said bottle of Tylenol. It was only after she got in there that she decided to refill her lingerie drawer. And I still believe we should not be required to wait for more than a couple of minutes. I'm not doing this to be paid $6.60/hour to sit and wait for someone. These folks who want to shop can request a second Uber/Lyft when they're ready to proceed to their next stop.



Jlynn said:


> You can click on their image (the circle, lower left part of the screen) and once that is open, click on the "X" in the upper right corner. You can then cancel the ride.


I like the suggestions people have made to hit "continue trip" then "end trip" so I at least get compensated for the portion of the trip I have completed. Hopefully this doesn't happen again, but if it does I'll try that...



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> As I told you before -- the cancel option is in the drop down of the top right on your phone screen.


There's apparently a difference between cancelling the trip (no payment at all) and starting the second leg of the trip and ending it immediately (payment for the part of the trip you've completed)


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> Target, not Walmart. But still... ?


Gas stations have Tylenol, and no lingerie department...


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Target is two steps lower on the ladder. Definitely no professional bra fitters in either store.


Maybe some random good looking guy hangs around the bra area in a red shirt and khaki pants and offers to help fit women who are bra shopping? ?



Jlynn said:


> Mine is $0.15 or $9.00 an hour. Kinda got that min wage thing beat here.


Barely - is the $.15 the amount the pax pays, or the amount you get? Here the pax pays $.15, but drivers only get 75% of that...



uberparadise said:


> Look you are making $7 an hour sitting there so just chill. It's not all bad...


I don't do this to make $7/hr... ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> Mine is $0.15 or $9.00 an hour. Kinda got that min wage thing beat here.


Wow look at you; just raking it in.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> At first stop while waiting for rider, go get gas for the car, go to the bathroom, drive around the parking lot. You get paid for mile and distance, so add miles for the car while you wait.


Yup I keep the wheels turning! Just text me when you are ready. I rarely have problems with multiple stops, and when I do I just end ride and move on. I get lots of them on the way home from events


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> Immediately when a customer has a stop in the app or even mentions the idea of making a stop say "that's fine but I can only wait for X minutes, and please don't leave anything in my car when you get out." Had people try to leave their baby behind with me, don't put anything past people. Usually they will say something like "oh yeah trust me it's only going to be a second" and then i just tell them "yeah that's fine I just have to tell everyone that I can only wait for X minutes because you never know what can happen", so they don't think I am singling them out. Uber suggests 3 minute stops to pax and Lyft suggests 10 minute stops to pax, my time is 5 minutes on the dot since I think 3 is too little and 10 is too much, and after you have waited the time you stated to them and they haven't left anything in your car, which you warned them about, you are free to leave. If something is left behind, depending on the pax and situation it is likely better for you to wait to avoid any crazy reports, but I have not yet had anyone intentionally leave something after I asked them not to leave anything.


Are we supposed to take baby to Hub?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

It’s simple really. If you don’t want to do multiple stops, which you shouldn’t unless stop 2 is landing you around the corner from home or putting you where you want to be, just tell them you’re not doing it.

Be nice about it and keep it short and simple (they don’t care how little we make waiting, as far as their concerned, their app overlord let them put in stops so it’s already confusing why you’re not going to do what they want).

Depending on the type of person they are, they’ll retaliate with the bad rating (something you shouldn’t care about) and possible report which is why you at least send something to support immediately after the ride saying they were aggressive and made you feel unsafe.

Most people let it go however and it’s not a big deal.

But really, if you’re in a market that enables you to be in any way selective about pings, you’re wasting your time and making less taking these people shopping.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

My technique (on LYFT) if PAX takes longer necessary at their stop, particularly if it is a short ride, is:

Tap 'arrive at Stop1' and 'Ready To Go' after 4 minutes.
Go into the destination address and type in the current address. 
Click 'Arrive at STop 2' and finish the ride.
Pax will very likely rate 1*.

I will then send an email note via the app to LYFT CSR indicating that the passenger exceed the wait time between stops. 
CSR will often strike off the 1* rating (This is one of the very few aspects of LYFT being better than UBER. But LYFT will only do one or two of these per month...it doesn't happen too often so It's OK.)

Carry on with my day.

If it is a really long ride, I will typically give PAX more wiggle room at Stop 1 before using the above technique.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Stop & Waits should only be allowed on rides with 2.5+ surge.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, and never had a problem with it. Until recently. I picked up a pax who needed to make a "quick stop" at Target for Tylenol. We even joked when we got to Target that the place sucks you in for time and $$$. But I reminded her that my wait time was limited to 5 minutes. After 10 minutes, I called her and she said she was at the checkout. After another 5 minutes, I was looking for how to cancel the ride, but I couldn't find it. I thought about restarting the ride (without her), driving to the final destination and pretending to drop her off. Ended up waiting yet another 5 minutes (total 20 freakin' minutes!). Is there a cancel option mid-trip? BTW, Target was having an awesome bra sale and it took her a while to find someone to help fit her... ???‍♀


Thank you for posting a lyft issue on an uber forum website. Pure genius!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Thank you for posting a lyft issue on an uber forum website. Pure genius!


Even more Genius: Uber is like Q-Tip or Kleenex or Xerox, it's not just a corporate name, but also a catchall for the generic product too.

This pertains to most gig-economy delivery jobs. LYFT, DoorDash, FLEX are all discussed in this Uberpeople forum.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

stpetej said:


> Are we supposed to take baby to Hub?


Return the next day for your lost item fee.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Thank you for posting a lyft issue on an uber forum website. Pure genius!


Generally, while the Forum is called Uber People, there are a lot of Lyft drivers as well, and most of the issues are very similar on both platforms. You'll also see Flex drivers, Eats, DD, etc.

Welcome to the gig economy.

And UP.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

"Uber" used as a verb is common usage amonst the youngsters for let's take the cheapest rideshare we can get. Often a Lyft. I never heard anyone say "Let's Lyft" except at the gym.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

On Lyft, you can actually screen out these multi-stop rides before they happen, as long as you're in a current ride with a pax.

It happened today. I had a guy in the car on his way home from Wal-Mart. Two minutes in, I get a ride added to my queue from LaSheana. At the next stop light, I pull up the ride info for LaSheana, and sure enough, it's a multi-stop involving a Burger King. I hit the circled X, and voila, LaSheana now has to find another Ant willing to drive her to her Big Whopper.

Lyft has gotten a few things right that Uber has not. This is one of those things.



Coachman said:


> So I took a pee and listened to talk radio until she came out right at the 10 minute mark....
> 
> The second was a black woman going about 22 miles. I didn't mind the wait since I had to pee anyway


Hopefully, Uber is offering you a discount on prostate exams. Sounds like you should take them up on it if they are.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Hopefully, Uber is offering you a discount on prostate exams. Sounds like you should take them up on it if they are.


I believe he has done so.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Thank you for posting a lyft issue on an uber forum website. Pure genius!


Welcome to UP. We talk about all rideshare/delivery gigs on here. But you should lose the attitude - there's no need to be a jerk.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> But you should lose the attitude - there's no need to be a jerk.


Have you read some of the threads on this forum? Uber/Lyft drivers love eating their own.

I guess spending your whole day earning $0.30 per mile as you grind you vehicle down to a metal stump puts a damper on an otherwise sunny disposition.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I always try to add a stop, if the pax is a airport pickup ... always ask” do you want to stop anywhere and get something to eat or drink “
Got about 20-25$ tip last week for stopping.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Have you read some of the threads on this forum? Uber/Lyft drivers love eating their own.
> 
> I guess spending your whole day earning $0.30 per mile as you grind you vehicle down to a metal stump puts a damper on an otherwise sunny disposition.


True, but some newbie acting like he owns the forum is just really annoying... ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> Also, this was Lyft, not Uber. Not sure if that matters...





KK2929 said:


> Lyft, top right hand corner is a drop down. Cancel the


If it's Lyft, don't cancel unless you don't care about getting paid up until that point. End the ride, eat the rating. Money is more important than stars.



z_z_z_ said:


> Had people try to leave their baby behind with me, don't put anything past people





Illini said:


> I had a woman asking her to leave her baby in the car. Seriously??? You're leaving your baby with a total stranger?





Sid hartha said:


> I have had a baby in the car while the pax went shopping for 20 min.





Mista T said:


> She went in and left the baby with me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Sid hartha said:


> You can never determine if a pax will keep their word to you.
> It is best to let the pax know that you cannot be liable for anything they leave in the car during a stop. I have had a baby in the car while the pax went shopping for 20 min. On top of that because I complained it became a1* ride. A lose-lose situation. Wtf. Since then, I refuse to have the pax leave without taking everything- that means everything- out of the car.


Yep. I had a pax wife wife and kid. "One stop please. Someone is coming to our house."
I figure this will go smoothly. 
Nope. 
Not a chance. 
Upon rising, the someone was actually two dogs which he sat on the floor boards. The man of the assured me the dogs were clean and friendly. I was concerned about very wet dogs getting in but he said they came directly from inside the house It was my last ride of the night and it was raining so I did not want to kick the family out in the rain with a child.

When they left I found enough dog hair on the rugs to cause me to complain for the 1st time about a mess in over 10k rides. I also found an iPhone 10.

Ride earnings...$3.75
Dog hair............$20.00
Phone returned..$15.00

Sometimes it pays to be nice, even when passengers lack integrity.



adaleenb5 said:


> Hmm. Maybe I should start asking for hand jobs. Seems like a win win for everyone. They get a free stop, I get... You know, something extra...
> 
> Try telling that to the guy who refunded the entire fare back to the pax because Uber took too big of a cut on a surge ride


Your gonna need to finish in 3 minutes or less.

You know...Uber-quickie



rkozy said:


> These multi-stop rides are almost as bad as the long-distance rides, where you're forced to head back empty. It's better to just cancel them right off the bat.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll accept one out of desperation...and when the person is in the store/gas station/bank, I'll throw on the other platform to search for rides. If I get a request close by, I'll cancel the multi-stop ride (taking the loss, but avoiding the 1*) and head over to pick up the new passenger instead.
> 
> I've gotten myself out of some bad rides doing this...but it doesn't always work.


 I have one this morning. It appears that Uber includes the travel in weight time in the entire time estimate when they send us the request. Screenshot this and show the pax you must stick to Uber guidelines and you cannot be "late".



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Uber needs to warn drivers beforehand that a ride request has multiple stops. Warn us before we accept


I see it on the request, BUT I've had a few slip through. One pax told me they added the stop while waiting for me to arrive. If true, the only choice is to stop passengers from adding stops once a driver has accepted the request.

Btw, The situation I described above has clear implications for destination trips.



Jlynn said:


> Mine is $0.15 or $9.00 an hour. Kinda got that min wage thing beat here.


Boston gets $16.80 an hour. Less than a third of the taxi rate. Smh


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Yep. I had a pax wife wife and kid. "One stop please. Someone is coming to our house."
> I figure this will go smoothly.
> Nope.
> Not a chance.
> ...


But they can also add stops once in the car... so that's kind of _unstoppable_.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> But that wait time is as such a low rate that it's not worth it. I prefer to drive, not sit and wait...
> 
> 
> I hear what you're saying (even though it has extreme overtones of condescension in it). I always go above and beyond what is "necessary" to make a passenger comfortable and make their ride experience awesome. But if you had taken the time to read my full post, you would have seen that she said she had to run in quickly to get Tylenol. Not bras. And no Target store takes 20 minutes to check out after having grabbed said bottle of Tylenol. It was only after she got in there that she decided to refill her lingerie drawer. And I still believe we should not be required to wait for more than a couple of minutes. I'm not doing this to be paid $6.60/hour to sit and wait for someone. These folks who want to shop can request a second Uber/Lyft when they're ready to proceed to their next stop.
> ...


And the trip counts for quest/CTB. The second stop is never counted as anything and we lose a base rate(vs taking 2 independent pax).



stpetej said:


> Are we supposed to take baby to Hub?


Uber: Do you know which pax left the child?

Me: No. I cancelled the ride. I didn't even get a fee.

Uber: Oh....In that case, here. Take the child back. We are only responsible for paying pax. Thank you for being a Diamond driver. We appreciate you ability to swallow massive amounts of bull shit and still "shine like a Diamond."
Please take the 2 question survey and then **** off.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a first today. I had a stop on a Lyft trip. I ended up ditching her after 15 minutes and she tipped me $2.00!

I only waited that long because she was really nice. But when she wanted to leave her bag as an anchor that should have been a big red flag!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That's happened several times to me. I take off after 5 minutes and complete the second half of the trip. I always got paid with no problem. Those trips were always under 10 miles though. Guess people who need to go farther don't want to do multiple stops.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> That's happened several times to me. I take off after 5 minutes and complete the second half of the trip.


I just end the trip at the stop. If you keep driving without the pax in the car you're setting yourself up for a big fraud claim.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I had a first today. I had a stop on a Lyft trip. I ended up ditching her after 15 minutes and she tipped me $2.00!


If only you had to pee then. You could have put that time to good use.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> If only you had to pee then. You could have put that time to good use.


How do you know I didn't?


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I stop at small convenience stores, but not supermarkets or department stores. Been burned once like the OP. 
PS If I ever do get suckered into it somehow I intend to use the circle the parking lot ploy.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

On a recent 1 stop ride to Walgreens, after 4 minutes I ended the ride on the stop, stopped accepting new pings (slow anyway) and then went inside and grabbed a Coke. I came out and saw my pax looking for me. She asked why her phone said the ride ended, I said, probably because it took too long and then said that it was luck that I stuck around. I then offered to drive the pax to their destination for cash. She thanked me for my thoughtfulness. So, I made $10 for the second leg and, because they assume that Uber canceled the ride, they don't complain. Win/win. And later I got a 5*+ $5 tip for the first leg too. The whole ride originally would have been <$3 (minimum fare) without tip. Total wait time ~15 minutes.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Honesty is best in the multiple stop game. Let them know that you will wait no more than 5 minutes and that they can't leave anything in the car. At 5 minutes blaze up. Be friendly but remember that this is business. Don't let them manipulate you.


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> Or, next time you see "this ride has multiple stops" on the app, just cancel the trip.


Some of my best tips come from trips with multiple stops .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sometimes it makes since to wait. I had a multi-stop ride this afternoon. It was an 18 mile trip that she immediately changed to a 36 mile round trip. So I drop her off at this little African Kitchen and she's standing in the window ordering and I've got my eye on her the whole time. Since I had a surefire 18 mile leg ahead of me I was prepared to give her slack. I put the ball game on the radio and sorted through emails while I waited. After 15 minutes I decided to call her. I can see her answering her phone and she said she was coming right out. Two minutes later we were on our way. $35 fare on Lyft. Not bad.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> ac running .11 a minute .


A lot of years ago, my then partner and I tried to empty the gas tank of a Toyota by letting it run overnight. We had some water in the gas tank.

The next morning, we still had more than 7/8 of a tank left.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A lot of years ago, my then partner and I tried to empty the gas tank of a Toyota by letting it run overnight. We had some water in the gas tank.
> 
> The next morning, we still had more than 7/8 of a tank left.


Not sure what this thread is about anymore, but yes: having a car on and not moving spends almost no gas. Bad idea ?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Reminds me of when I got a ping for a house at 2am. McDonalds drive thru was like 15 cars long and bar rush was out.....I got there and 2 huge whales got inside my car and said drive thru please and back home....the mcds was literally 2 blocks away. I told them "yeah no, I can't do this ride. It is not worth the time for me and I need to drive to make money. Sitting and waiting at a drive thru is not going to make me money. I will calcen free of charge and hopefully another driver will take you. Yeah sorry...."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> I got there and 2 huge whales got inside my car


I was with you until you called them "whales."

Are you height/weight proportionate yourself? Are all of your friends?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I was with you until you called them "whales."
> 
> Are you height/weight proportionate yourself? Are all of your friends?


I figured all these liberals call Trump fat, so it's ok to fat shame now....why are you mad.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I figured all these liberals call Trump fat, so it's ok to fat shame now....why are you mad.


Wow, dude


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> Maybe some random good looking guy hangs around the bra area in a red shirt and khaki pants and offers to help fit women who are bra shopping? ?
> 
> 
> Barely - is the $.15 the amount the pax pays, or the amount you get? Here the pax pays $.15, but drivers only get 75% of that...
> ...


It's the rate I get as shown on my rate card.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You can't cancel once the ride has started. You have to "complete" the ride. Don't drive to the final destination. Just keep starting and stopping in the app till you get to complete. Pax will only be charged, and you will only be paid, for minutes and miles up to that point.
> The best thing is to tell them Uber considers a stop to be three minutes or less. Any time past three minutes is up to you. Make sure they don't leave an anchor in the car. It's difficult to draw the line with someone you've made friends with. And reminding them of the 3 minutes, and getting them to take their stuff can become confrontational. I find it helps to let them know we are only making a third of our normal income when we are sitting still. How would they like it if they were expected to work for 1/3 of their pay at certain times of the day?
> Briefly explain yourself, and be polite.


Logic doesn't work with them.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Logic doesn't work with them.


That's what I keep telling my wife.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> Welcome to UP. We talk about all rideshare/delivery gigs on here. But you should lose the attitude - there's no need to be a jerk.


Thank you for the warm welcome. Good luck and I wish you the best.


----------

